# Long 460 loader concerns



## Rob Wallace (Jan 13, 2019)

i have a long 1550 loader and the opportunity to purchase a 1988 long 460 tractor. Will the loader fit? It was sold to me stating it would fit my 310 which it will not. I’m trying to salvage the situation my ignorance has gotten me into. (I would’ve trading my in great condition 310 for the decent condition 460) I have googled but haven’t found a good source of information. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

That 1550 loader is for the Long 610. The 460 and the 610 are very close in dimensions, but not exactly the same. If you are skilled in modifying the brackets I would speculate it can be made to fit. 
The 610 required an external hydraulic pump because it has the same anemic 5.75 gallon hydraulic pump as your 410, but the 410 has only an eyedropper oil capacity that does not have enough oil to lift the loader. Make certain the pump, valve, and reservoir came with the loader to avoid a rather expensive proposition of scaring up the hydraulic parts.


----------

